# Jalen Rose?



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Jalen Rose has not been part of the Knicks rotation, and isn't a part of their future, either. The only question remaining is how long until the tie is formally cut. It could happen in a couple of days, based on signals given by Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Rose, who has seen only token minutes all preseason, didn't play against the Nets Friday night, and wasn't even at the Knicks open practice yesterday at Fairleigh Dickinson University.
> A smile and a wave were all Thomas could muster when asked if Rose was still going to be a member of the team. If he's not, the most likely scenario is that the Knicks could be negotiating buyout of his contract, which has one year and $16.9 million remaining.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42976/20061029/thomas_hints_rose_could_be_gone_soon/

if he gets bought out by NY, I think he would be a terrific addition. He could score, play the point, play midrange, and is also pretty clutch......He would be a great scorer off the bench for the Heat imo, and we still have half of the mle (more then most teams) to offer him. 

think of a bench of Rose (scorer), Posey (defender amd 3's), Payton (handler) and Zo (beast inside). He would also be useful at point when Jwill is out. He could bring it up, as well as a solid shooter next to Wade. 

I would love to add him to the Heat if he gets bought out, which it sounds like he will!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It would be a very solid addition. He could play some pg, sg and sf for us. You know he wants to play for a contender so hopefully this happens.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hmm. Unwanted player that doesn't always take good shots that wants to redeem himself with a ring. Where have we heard that before? I'd love to have him off of the bench, but there goes all of Dorell's minutes again.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Definitely worth taking a look at. Assuming he's healthy, he would go a long way towards solving our depth issues in the backcourt.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I think Detroit would be a solid option for him as well, seeing as he's from there.

Wouldn't be shocked if he joined the Heat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, the possibility of this happening makes me smile :biggrin: 

this will only help to reinforce our bench. of course, that all depends if hes willing to be a 6th man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Riles is on it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rose has officially been waived.....

he will be a free agent in a couple of days!

Get it done Riley!!!

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42995/20061030/knicks_waive_jalen_rose/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rose would be a very nice addition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Riley: Jalen Rose is a 'very skilled player'*
> By Ira Winderman
> Sun-Sentinel.com
> Posted October 30 2006, 6:00 PM EST
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-1030rose,0,3616890.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> Because Rose received a significant portion of the $17 million he was due this season from the Knicks, he would arrive with relatively little impact on the Heat's salary cap. He is scheduled to clear waivers at midday Wednesday, after which he can sign with the team of his choice.
> 
> *Rose spent the NBA Finals covering the Heat for Fox Sports and reveled in the championship moment with several Heat players in the locker room in Dallas.*
> 
> His ability to play both backcourt positions could help alleviate early-season questions created by the injury absence of point guard Jason Williams, as well as the lack of experience at shooting guard behind Dwyane Wade.


I like the way this sounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaMZEO6ACYo

Sorry Dorell. Jalen's a comin..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"I'ma be playin' next year"

Make it happen Riles!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Considering the Heat's needs, it could be an intriguing marriage.
> 
> With Rose, the Heat would get the type of swing guard who could spell Gary Payton at reserve point guard while also shifting to shooting guard behind Dwyane Wade.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jalen Has Options
Oct 31 - The Miami Herald reports the Heat is considering signing Jalen Rose after he clears waivers.
The South Florida Sun-Sentinel reports that GM/Coach Pat Riley sounded intrigued with the possibility of adding Rose.

"He's a very skilled player," Riley told the Sun-Sentinel. "He's still young, I think, at 33 years old. So he is capable. He's very capable, we know that. But he has to be at the right place at the right time."

The Detroit News reports the Pistons may have interest in Rose.

"I told Jalen that he would have a limited role here in Detroit," President Joe Dumars told the newspaper. "I told him that we were not opposed to bringing him here under the right circumstances. But it would have to be a win-win for both sides."

Denver and Cleveland have no interest in signing Rose, according to newspapers in both cities.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Thats _great_ news.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

David Aldridge just reported that it's down to us and the Suns, and he said it'll probably be the Heat for "many reasons" he stated money was one. Aldridge also said he (Jalen) may announce it tomorrow.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Aldridge says its down to Phoenix and Miami (not sure what happened to Detroit) and that he predicts Miami. Great news, and hopefully it comes true!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow....creepy. You, Wade2Shaq and myself all posted this at the same time.

Halloween voodo!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope he's right.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd love to add a Rose to this roster


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rose already expressed interest in coming down to Miami, its up to Pat to decide if we get him


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need athletic players, not veterans. Desperately.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Jalen rose can help. We dont have scoring beyond Wade. If Wade is on the bench there is no one out there that can hit a shot. 
It was Jason williams who provided some offensive spark but he is injured.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Not a fan of Jalen. I'd rather the Heat pass on him.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Who is gonna be waived if the Heat sign Rose?

Hite?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Chef said:


> Who is gonna be waived if the Heat sign Rose?
> 
> Hite?


Both Hite and Quinn made pretty good cases yesterday to be waived....I say its Hite who gets the boot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

krapono


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's open up the door, then slam it as hard as we can on The Summer League Legend, Earl Barron.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd keep a big man over either of those two based on the fact it's alot easier to find wing players than a big man


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

UD40 said:


> David Aldridge just reported that it's down to us and the Suns, and he said it'll probably be the Heat for "many reasons" he stated money was one. Aldridge also said he (Jalen) may announce it tomorrow.


seriously, if money has ever had less to do with a decision than it does in this case, i'd be surprised. i was shocked when i heard those words come out of aldridge's mouth last night- and then he went on to actually detail how much of the mle miami was willing to fork out for jalen, versus the veteran minimum that phoenix would be able to afford... it almost made me want to vomit. 

like seriously, is jalen (who's going to earn 16+ million this year) going to pick one team over the other (over _all_ the others) because he can score an extra 1 % in salary this season, after having earned $100+ million in his career to date? i mean, seriously. i can hardly find another word to type: seriously. it's so outlandish to me that... i don't know what to say.

this is the information we get from the media and i just wonder why. i think jalen would have a hearty laugh at this stuff. it's just so ridiculous, we can hardly take our minds off our wallets. this man is set for life in luxury. if he was a stickler about an extra hundred grand or two at this point in his career, i'd check him into an insane asylum. he'd be negotiating over money he'd never see, his kids would never see and his grandchildren would probably never see.

i'm not jalen rose but money is not an issue. this man is now desperate for ultimate success in this league. i think he'd cry for it. i'm not saying he's not superficial, in fact, i'm saying he probably is: he wants a championship ring by heading the easiest route right now, and who could blame him. to compare his situation to our own, it'd be like choosing a life in one city over another (with different jobs) on the basis of who could afford to stick another dollar (yes, 100 cents) in our wallets. it's not that we wouldn't want it or wouldn't spend it, it's just that... it wouldn't matter enough. in most cases (or every case) the dollar wouldn't matter _at all_.

peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jalen to sign tomorrow per "inside sources" that I talked to tonight....if you've been here long, you know I'm good for my info


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Please tell me it'll be Kapono getting the boot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I honestly dont know what people see in Quinn......

Kapono isn't good, but he has more money guaranteed than Quinn/Hite. It makes more sense to rid ourselves of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The sheer fact alone that if we cut Quinn the only true PG we have is Payton scares me.

And cant we trade Kapono for a pick or something?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Jalen to sign tomorrow per "inside sources" that I talked to tonight....if you've been here long, you know I'm good for my info


and i dont doubt u for a minute SD 

Welcome to Miami Mr.Rose, enjoy ur stay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I honestly dont know what people see in Quinn......
> 
> Kapono isn't good, but he has more money guaranteed than Quinn/Hite. It makes more sense to rid ourselves of them.


Either way, I doubt both Quinn and Hite make it through the whole season on the roster.

I think one of them gets cut if Rose came here. Also, Shandon Anderson is still out there if needed.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> The sheer fact alone that if we cut Quinn the only true PG we have is Payton scares me.
> 
> And cant we trade Kapono for a pick or something?


If we get Rose I don't think it will be a big deal at all.

We just play a 2-3 zone with Wade and Payton/Rose on top for defense and for offense any of them can bring the ball up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Dollar dilemma*
> 
> The Jalen Rose chase presented the Heat with somewhat of a dilemma.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

That would suck if he signed somewhere else for a couple hundred thousand dollars more. Especially after getting 14.5 million from the Knicks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You think Payton/Zo are gonna ***** about not getting money this summer (guys who've earned millions over their long careers) if the Heat bring in a very big help in the next few days for a few extra bucks??? I doubt it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You think Payton/Zo are gonna ***** about not getting money this summer (guys who've earned millions over their long careers) if the Heat bring in a very big help in the next few days for a few extra bucks??? I doubt it.


I doubt it as well. Those two should definately know how helpful adding a guy like Rose would be. I just hope the Heat are willing to go a couple dollars over the luxury tax if thats what it takes to ensure signing Rose.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Looks like he is going to Pheonix.....

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=78143

if this is true, ......we could of really used him


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

same old same old i remember Finley also was considering phoenix but he went to SA instead now Rose goes to Phoenix, i guess next year we will be lucky enough to land jerome james.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats too bad. But now that there seems to be no other option available, I hope Riley now plays Dorell to atleast see what he can do when given meaningful minutes. He couldnt possibly be any worse than Payton, Quinn or Kapono.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well if it does turn out to be true and he goes to phoenix, it's not that big of a deal....


we lost Finley last year to a west power, and it turned out alright for us


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Jalen to sign tomorrow per "inside sources" that I talked to tonight....if you've been here long, you know I'm good for my info


Hmm... EastValleyTribune versus You -- I think I trust you more. :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WEll, according to espn.com Shaq gave jalen a call last night, and tried to convince him to come to miami, and Jalen decided to sleep on it...Decision should come today..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> NBA front-office sources said Thursday night that Rose was on the verge of committing to the Suns when calls from unidentified Heat players -- presumably Shaquille O'Neal among them -- put the 33-year-old back on the fence.


ESPN


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol, this guy is taking awhile to decide.....getting annoyed about it....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol, this guy is taking awhile to decide.....getting annoyed about it....


Me too. This guy needs to hurry up and decide already.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Me too. This guy needs to hurry up and decide already.


isnt this the same thing as Finley did last season but he took alot more time to decide and backstab the heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> WEll, according to espn.com Shaq gave jalen a call last night, and tried to convince him to come to miami, and Jalen decided to sleep on it...Decision should come today..


presumed to be shaq, among others


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> presumed to be shaq, among others


 I actually called him last night and we talked about a few things....should make a decision today....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> isnt this the same thing as Finley did last season but he took alot more time to decide and backstab the heat.


There are a lot of similarities between the two. In both cases, Miami offered more money and more playing time.

The reason Finley chose the Spurs over the Heat and Suns?


> But in the end Finley, 32, decided San Antonio offered him the best fit in terms of a chance to win a ring and play a significant role, according to his agent Henry Thomas.
> 
> "The money was one of the factors he looked at but in the end the most important thing was the opportunity to win a championship and to have a significant role in that," Thomas said Wednesday. "When it came down to those factors, the Spurs were the best fit."





> "What he wants more than anything else is to be part of a championship team," Thomas said. "It would have been the case with any of the teams. It was a tough decision. They all have an opportunity to win, but he just felt that the Spurs were the best fit for him."


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/08/31/finley.spurs/

He could have had his ring by now had he chosen to sign with Miami. 

Hopefully Rose doesnt make the same mistake :smile: .


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I actually called him last night and we talked about a few things....should make a decision today....


I cant tell if you're serious or not.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2648527

Announced on his website that he's going to the Suns.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh well, his lose. Maybe he should've talked with Finley


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Whatever, we don't need Rose anyway. The last thing we need is another "old" guy on our team. Start looking for the younger players, Riley!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Oh well, his lose. Maybe he should've talked with Finley


yeah him and vin baker..remember that Wade rookie year where he chose the knicks over us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah him and vin baker..remember that Wade rookie year where he chose the knicks over us


While we're at it, Scott Williams also spurned us to sign with the Mavs during that year as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh well....i wanted him but i'm not going to get that down about it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least this means DW is definately our back SG so he won't lose his minutes.


----------

